# Safe travel through France?



## pods (Jun 20, 2009)

Has anyone experienced problems as we are to travel through Calais to St Malo with our MH for the first time and will use some Aires but mainly sites that we find en route


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What sort of problems do you mean? Security, finding sites, navigating, language . . . 

Be a bit more specific and you will get loads of replies.

Oh - and welcome to the club.   

Dave


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

You could do Calais to St Malo in one day if you wanted to or at most with one stop.
If you are concerned then ignore Aires and just plan your route and go from campsite to campsite.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi as long as you don't use motorway aires & use your common sense you should have no problems.

Alex.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I've moved the thread from Food & Drink to France Touring. you may get more replies.

Oh, and welcome to the Forum


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The Aire at Honfleur is just about half-way, and if you believe in safety in numbers you will be perfectly secure.

€7 per night with elderly but adequate fill-up and dump facilities.

An easy stroll into the very picturesque little port with its replica Viking Longboat, and more restaurants and eating houses than you could shake a stick at.

Click on the image (twice) to enlarge it and you can read the GPS co-ordinates for the entrance at the bottom.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

You could use one very nice aires to break your journey at Le-Treport. €7 per night with elect.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

There are some really nice aires all along the coast but get on them mid afternoon as they fill up very quickly.

Best of luck

Putties
10 days and counting


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

On the whole I felt very much safer in France than I do in the UK.

Just use the same common sense as you do when touring in this country and you will have no problems. Have a nice trip.

Herbert


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

putties said:


> There are some really nice aires all along the coast but get on them mid afternoon as they fill up very quickly.
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> ...


Very wise advice but even then I think you will have problems this time of year. It seems more and more motorhomes are using aires, perhaps because of the harder times but both aires at Le Treport were overflowing when I was there yesterday at LUNCH time! It was the same further up the coast at Cayeux sur Mer and also a couple of days earlier further south. The larger aires seem to be better but the smaller ones were full most of the time.

peedee


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

*safe in France Hi*

Hi we are new members too so welcome from us...we have just returned from 6 weeks in France and did not feel threatened anywhere. We used Camperstops, the one at Le Treport is good as someone mentioned, Aires ,but not motorway ones...and sites, you can get 2 very good books from Vicarious books on line. A tip we got out of a book was to hang a sturdy dog lead on your wing mirror or bike rack and put a large dog bowl near the door :lol: may sound strange but its a deterrent never the less. Bon voyage, wish we going again


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peedee said:


> It seems more and more motorhomes are using aires, perhaps because of the harder times but both aires at Le Treport were overflowing when I was there yesterday at LUNCH time!
> peedee


Hi Peedee

We just got back and I think more and more motorhomers are cheating, and staying on the same Aire for two or more nights. *With the connivance of the cash collectors I should add!* 8O

We were pretty sure this was happening, so we asked on two Stellplatz and one Aire if it was OK to stay a second night. "_Of course - no problem_!" was the reply, so I must admit we did since they were in delightful spots just by the river.

It's a shame if this is becoming widespread (and I have no idea if it is or not) but when people like us see groups of German and Dutch vans obviously parked up for the week, I'm afraid we are not going to exhibit the usual British "_Priscilla Perfect_" attitude and move on like good little people!! :evil:

Has anyone else observed this - or is it confined to the very popular areas? We were in the Mosel Valley mostly.

Dave


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> We just got back and I think more and more motorhomers are cheating, and staying on the same Aire for two or more nights.


What did the Aires book say? Some are 24 hrs, some are 48hrs and many are 'stationnement illimité.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Dunno Derek?

I had assumed that they are all limited to one overnight stop (can't remember where I got that information), and it never occurred to me to think otherwise and check up. :? 

Ah well, you learn something every day!  

Dave


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Will you have problems in France?????????????

Yes the wine is fantastic.
VAT in restaurants has just been reduced to 5.5% from 19.6
The food is superb just stop lunch times where there are lots of white vans
The weather is excellent
Crime is much lower than the UK
The language try it you'll be surprised
The French independent and friendly
The roads quiet if you avoid the autoroutes
MH or camping cars as they say welcomed not restricted
The Police & Gendarmes polite and helpful

It all sounds just like the UK


----------



## AfterTime (Nov 14, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Dunno Derek?
> 
> I had assumed that they are all limited to one overnight stop (can't remember where I got that information), and it never occurred to me to think otherwise and check up. :?
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, WAS 48 hrs, but not sure if this was still on the new sign with the €7 tarrif. (Sign last year)
Wilf


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

First time I went was 3 weeks after getting my first MH. Never been abroad solo and never driven abroad. The only problem I had in the 4 week trip was navigating round Rouen which to be honest I still get stuck on now lol.

I feel perfectly safe in France and other than once or twice on my first trip having to catch myself before driving on the wrong side of the road I find it much easier than the UK to be honest.

I go over 2 -3 times a year and never use campsites. I always stop on Aires. 

Karl


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

gromett said:


> ...The only problem I had in the 4 week trip was navigating round Rouen which to be honest I still get stuck on now lol...................................
> 
> Karl


I did the first couple of times.
The big problem going south through Rouen if heading for Evreux/Dreux/Chartres is there is no signposting for them.

The trick is to look for VERNON after leaving the tunnel at Rouen.
It is the third exit (if I remember right.)

At the end of the sliproad the road splits with 2 sets of lights.
Get in the left set to cross the dual carriageway.
When the lights change and you move off keep to your right to ensure you get into the RIGHT HAND lane.

When the lights on that road allow you to move you must keep in that RH lane as you bear right round the corner and KEEP RIGHT in order to go down the hill and end up on the river bank and off again for about a mile when the road again runs along the river.
It's all plain sailing after that.

You will begin to see signs for Evreux/Dreux/Chartres


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Peedee
> 
> We just got back and I think more and more motorhomers are cheating, and staying on the same Aire for two or more nights. *With the connivance of the cash collectors I should add!* 8O
> 
> Dave


I certainly saw evidence to support this, some outfits looked well set up with washing, awnings and table and chairs out. This is probably acceptable at the bigger aires like Cap Breton but they should be moved on at the smaller ones.
Personally if I want to put that lot out I go for a Municipal they are not much more expensive than some of the top aires and have a far better ambience with much more room. One motorhome owner told me he had been charged 13 euros a night at one aire! You can get a good municipal for 10 to 11 euros.

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peedee said:


> . . . . . . I go for a Municipal they are not much more expensive than some of the top aires and have a far better ambience with much more room. One motorhome owner told me he had been charged 13 euros a night at one aire! You can get a good municipal for 10 to 11 euros.
> peedee


Agreed Peedee

We do just the same, and have found both the prices and ambience _(lovely pose-word :roll: :lol: :lol: )_ exactly as you describe them.

Like you, we pick and choose depending on what's around, the state of our tanks and/or battery, where we are etc., and have never had much of a problem.

If the OP sets out with an equally open mind, he will also have a great holiday in varied situations.

Got to be good, hasn't it!  

Dave


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

No problem, loads of sites along the coast. One thing you were advised to look at the aire at Honfleur, do not go near it, the original motorhome slum.


----------

